# temps ??



## got14u (May 23, 2009)

just curious if anyone knows what temp is TO COLD for smoking cheese? I have never seen this mentioned before and am curious. I am smoking some cheddar right now with my smoke daddy and temps are at 74-77 and will probably go down some more by the time i am done. thanks again. and q view to follow


----------



## hounds51 (May 24, 2009)

I had smoked some sharp chedder cheese this past winter. I think the temp was about 5 degrees above zero. I thought the cheese tasted great, but other people who tried it thought it was too smokey. I also spoke to one of my local butchers, and he told me that they make an air conditioned smoker just to smoke cheese, due to the fact that cheese has a low melting temp. When I smoked my cheese, last winter, I used a copy of the Smoke Daddy smoke gun, as I was expermenting with cold smoking.


----------



## got14u (May 24, 2009)

great. thanks for the info....i guess i can smoke cheese in the winter up here....


----------



## jjrokkett (May 24, 2009)

I think if your smoker is below about 90 degree you'll be fine.  They say it helps to set out your cheese to get to room temp. prior to smoking.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## zeller (Jun 13, 2009)

i like to smoke it a little hotter.. my wife loves the crunchy top part


----------



## jcurrier (Jul 10, 2009)

I mostly do mine in the winter (think Maine in winter) and try not to let the smoker go above 100.  I use a lil chief for my cheese- just a note also I fill a large glass bowl with ice or snow and put it under the cheese to help keep it cool


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 10, 2009)

As long as your cheese aint frozen youll be OK.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 10, 2009)

in my experience there is no temp that is too cold as long as you can make smoke - in fact, the colder he better.

last winter i smoked a lot of cheese w/my little chief at 22 degrees below zero (not ****ing wind chill) and it was excellent stuff.


----------



## hounds51 (Jul 10, 2009)

Smoked some sharp chedder 3 weeks ago.  Smoke house temp was 80 degrees smoked for about 3 hours cheese got great. Used smoke guns, very little heat produced from these guns.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any recipies for smoking cheeses? What kinds work best. What kind of wood works best?


----------



## curious aardvark (Jul 31, 2009)

long as it's above freezing and below melting point of the cheese it'll work :-)


----------



## got14u (Aug 7, 2009)

I have done cheddar and hickory for 2-3 hours...man is it awsome.


----------

